# wieviel für neues RM7 ??



## pEju (7. Januar 2006)

eigentlich schon alles gesagt, wieviel denkt ihr würde ich noch für
ein neues/ungefahrenes '03/'04 RM7 Fr bekommen ?

Was es alles hat:

'04 Dorado
Deemax
Chris King
Diabolous Kurbel
komplett XTR
Hayes
MRP
......







- thx & greetings


----------



## iNSANE! (7. Januar 2006)

Also zuersteinmal ein superschoenes Bike...aber trotzdem denke ich dass es schwer werden wird mehr als 2000â¬ dafmit zu erwirtschaften - zumindest wenn man sich den Preisverfall auf ebay.de und speziell .com ansieht...bitter aber wahr. Ich denke an Deiner Stelle wuerd ich es rocken bis die Funken spruehen, oder wenn Du Glueck hast es anderweitig an Freunde, Kurz&Fuendig oder einen lokalen Haendler anpreisen - da geht mehr als in ebay.
Vll hast DU aber glueck und bekommst nen guten Preis aber NIEMALS einen reelen - zumindest die Masse der Bikes gehen zu traurigen Preisen weg... 

P.S. Ist 18" oder?!


achja...[besserwissermode on] in deiner sig muss es "I'm gonna miss her" heissen - sonst isses "doppel Zukunft" [\besserwissermode off]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klemmi (7. Januar 2006)

Respekt ... das is wirklich das schönste RM was ich je gesehen habe! Das passt alles richtig geil... optisch ein absoluter Leckerbissen!!!
Du könntest Geld dafür nehmen das man es sich angucken darf 
Leider muss ich meinem Vorredner recht geben. Du wirst nicht mehr soviel Geld bekommen wie du bezahlt haben wirst.
Die Teile sind alle schon Vorjahresmodelle und da gibts halt nich mehr so viel wie für Teile aus dem aktuellen Modelljahr.
Ich würde es auch behalten weil du bestimmt bissel nasse machen wirst.
Wieso willst du es denn überhaupt verkaufen?

klemmi


----------



## pEju (7. Januar 2006)

ja grÃ¶Ãe ist 18".
verkaufen will ich's weil ich mir ein
neues '05 norco shore gekauft habe.

denkt ihr wirklich nicht mehr ?? - bei ebay schon aber sonst.
mit den teilen...ich hÃ¤tte eher an um die 3000 â¬ gedacht.
- oder kann das ganz vergessen ??


----------



## numinisflo (8. Januar 2006)

NorcoFox schrieb:
			
		

> ja größe ist 18".
> verkaufen will ich's weil ich mir ein
> neues '05 norco shore gekauft habe.
> 
> ...




Das ist wirklich eines der schönsten RM7 die ich je gesehen habe, gefällt mir verdammt gut. Aber ich würde auch sagen, dass es mit dem Verkauf bei Ebay problematisch werden könnte, viel mehr als 2000 zu erzielen, auch wenn es meiner Meinung nach definitiv mehr wert ist! Aber mit Komplettbikes bei Ebay ist das so eine Sache. 
Ansonsten versuch es doch einfach mal hier im Bikemarkt, das kostet ja auch nichts und hat bei mir damals sehr gut funktioniert. 

An deiner Stelle würde ich es auf jeden Fall behalten, ein Rocky ist doch mehr als ein Zweitbike .

Mir fällt sonst nur noch der Velomarkt.ch ein, ist zwar eine Schweizer-Verkaufs-Plattform, aber vielleicht bringt es ja was.

Auf jeden Fall viel Glück 

FLO


----------



## pEju (8. Januar 2006)

das bei ebay nicht viel zu hohlen is war mir ja klar.
aber wie sieht es mit einer anzeige bei den zietschriften
wie bike mountain, bike oder der rider aus ?? - kostet das
was und wenn wieviel ??

das ist ja kein gebrauchtes bike, da ist alles noch wie neu.
das bike ist nur mal auf der straße gefahren um zu schauen
ob alles so funktioniert wie es soll - und das tut es auch
tadellos.

bild hat ne neue url...deswegen nochmal.


----------



## T to the OBI (8. Januar 2006)

ich denke du wirst nicht mehr viel bekommen! Ich mein wer kauft sich ein rm7 wenn auch neu wenn er ein rmx haben kann! ich meine das hat nix damit zu tun ob besser oder nicht! Aber der rahmen ist halt einfach 03/04 und das hat bei fahrrädern meiner erfahrung nach viel zu sagen! Garantie wird das bike ja wenn überhaupt auch nicht mehr lang haben oder? Und da kommt dann das nächste problem! Wer gibt viel geld für einen Rahmen aus der dann vllt noch n paar monate garantie hat? Ich würd es nicht tun den es kann immer mal was dran sein! Kann natürlich jetzt auch sein das ich des falsch verstanden habe! Ich habe es so verstanden! Das du das alles neu gekauft hast im jahr 03/04 aber es nie gefahren bist und es jetzt verkaufen willst! Klärt mich auf wenn das falsch sein sollte!


----------



## pEju (8. Januar 2006)

ist schon so weit richtig. ist aber alles in '04 gekauft.
also wäre es vielleicht sinvoller das bike in teilen zu
verkaufen um da mehr raus zu bekommen ?!?


----------



## numinisflo (9. Januar 2006)

NorcoFox schrieb:
			
		

> ist schon so weit richtig. ist aber alles in '04 gekauft.
> also wäre es vielleicht sinvoller das bike in teilen zu
> verkaufen um da mehr raus zu bekommen ?!?



An und für sich denke ich schon, dass du für die Einzelteile noch mehr bekommst als für das Komplettbike. Ich beobachte schon ne Weile bei Ebay RM und RMX Rahmen und auch Komplettbikes, da ich mir wahrscheinlich eines der beiden Modelle zulegen möchte, sobald ich finanziell dazu in der Lage bin. Und meine Erfahrungen sind, dass du vielleicht für den Rahmen zwischen 1100 und 1400 bekommst. Gebrauchte RMX Rahmen gehen so um die Tausendergrenze (1100 bis 1300) und drüber weg. 
Gebrauchte RMX Komplettbikes bewegen sich meist bei plus/minus 2000. Ein ziemlich neu aussehender RM Wade Simmons Rahmen tut sich da mit knapp über 1000 recht schwer.
Gerade gestern ist ne nagelneue Carbon-Dorado (ich glaube mit Garantie) für 1150 rausgegangen. 
Natürlich sind das nur Beispiele, ich versuche mir so ein Bild zu machen, was ich für ein gebrauchtes investieren müsste / bzw. ob ich mir da doch gleich ein neues hole. Ich kann aber definitiv nicht mehr sagen als sich durch meine beobachtende Funktion bei Ebay gezeigt hat, vielleicht hilft es dir trotzdem ein wenig. Ansonsten kann ich dir nur sagen, dass ich so ein geiles Bike behalten würde....

Viele Grüße und lass mal was hören was du nun machst.

FLO


----------



## pEju (9. Januar 2006)

jo danke soweit. ich würde es ja auch behalten, aber ich brauch das geld auch - sonst wäre das ja kein problem !! 
zwei solche bikes zu behalten/besitzen ist ja auch nicht sinnvoll
und mir leider auch finanziell nicht möglich.

und wie sieht es mit anzeigen bei div. zeitschriften aus ??
(wie schon oben erwähnt)


----------



## iNSANE! (9. Januar 2006)

Die Announcen der diversen "Fach"blaetter sind sicher ne gute Idee - probier das - nutze auch regionale Anzeiger wie "Kurz und fuendig" und / oder frage deinen Haendler ob du eine Anzeige bei ihm aufhaengen darfst - der Haendler meines Vertrauens bietet das an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (9. Januar 2006)

Also  Privatanzeigen sind kostenlos bei der BIKE / Mountain BIKE / mrm. 
Bikemarkt hier im Forum gibt es ja auch noch. Und insane's Tip mit der regionalen Geschichte und den Händlern  >>> da müsste sich doch so ein Traumbike verkaufen lassen.

FLO


----------



## numinisflo (28. Januar 2006)

NorcoFox schrieb:
			
		

> jo danke soweit. ich würde es ja auch behalten, aber ich brauch das geld auch - sonst wäre das ja kein problem !!
> zwei solche bikes zu behalten/besitzen ist ja auch nicht sinnvoll
> und mir leider auch finanziell nicht möglich.
> 
> ...




Gibts von dir und deinem RM7 schon irgendwelche Neuigkeiten zu berichten?

Gruß

FLO


----------

